# Ryonet Offers Free Beginner�s Guide To Water Based Screen Printing E-book



## Deborah Sexton

*Ryonet Offers Free Beginner’s Guide To Water Based Screen Printing E-book*

If you’re considering getting into water base, “A Beginner’s Guide to Water Based Screen Printing,” a free e-book from Ryonet, can help. The 37-page guide provides info on the process from its background and former limitations to its current benefits, as well as on how to integrate it into your business. 

Beginning with creating artwork, through ink, screen mesh and substrate fabric selection and equipment and supply requirements, you’ll find out what it takes to get started and grow in water base. You’ll get tips, techniques and experts’ recommendations for screen prep, printing, curing and cleanup.

Technical topics include: press setup, water-based ink types, mixing and color matching, flashing and discharge printing. The book takes you through various levels of water based printing complexity, outlining applications from dark inks on white to simulated process on dark garments to vector work. You’ll also get a recap of the benefits of water-based printing and learn how to use them to give your business a competitive advantage and maximize sales and profit.

Download your free copy at https://blog.screenprinting.com/beginners-guide-to-water-based-screen-printing-free-ebook.

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit http://www.screenprinting.com.


----------

